# Fall Memory Lane Swap meet



## Butch

Hear tell that Harvey and Lisa plan to have a fall swap meet at Memory Lane on October 25,26 and half day on 27th.


----------



## WES PINCHOT

ON THE FORMER MLC PROPERTY?


----------



## b 17 fan

That is great to hear. Hope Harv is up to the task. He looked very tired at Portland.


----------



## Butch

WES PINCHOT said:


> ON THE FORMER MLC PROPERTY?



Yes, that is what I heard.


----------



## hawkster19

I spoke at length during the spring ML swap with the new owner of the property. He told me he was highly open to having the bicycling community continue the swap on the property as long as anyone wanted to use it. I took down his name and number somewhere but this new news is fantastic.


----------



## catfish

Great News !!!!!   Everyone spread the word! Lets make this a great show !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Freqman1

I just hope they do the Spring show. V/r Shawn


----------



## ricobike

Just a reminder of how good this show was last year for those on the fence, if it indeed does happen 

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/fall-memory-lane.120042/


----------



## ratrodzrcool

Butch said:


> Hear tell that Harvey and Lisa plan to have a fall swap meet at Memory Lane on October 25,26 and half day on 27th.



Where can all of us get official word on this Why can't they post the info so we can hear it right directly from them?? Just wondering [emoji53]

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## ratrodzrcool

Thanks 

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## sm2501

OK...I'll be there!


----------



## dogdart

It's true....
The pre -flyer Flyer


----------



## ratrodzrcool

dogdart said:


> It's true....
> The pre -flyer FlyerView attachment 859210



Cool thanks [emoji106]

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## WES PINCHOT

YAHOOOO!
GREAT NEWS!
NOT PLANNING TO MAKE THE TRIP, BUT SO GOOD
FOR THE COLLECTORS!


----------



## JOEL

I'll be there!


----------



## bicycle larry

lynn and I will be there to .from bicycle larry


----------



## mfhemi1969

I will be there for sure. Great show.... Great News!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio

Yes same here


----------



## jungleterry

I will stop by on Friday for sure .


----------



## bicycle larry

is this show still on no word from Harvey or lisa yet !!!!!!! to comferm it !!!!!!


----------



## catfish

I hope this is going to happen! Anyone else going to go if it does? Let's make this a great show! Spread the word!!!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio

Sure hope it happens


----------



## Flat Tire

I'll be there, !


----------



## the tinker

It better happen, I'm ready to load the truck.......


----------



## Flat Tire

It's happening,


----------



## catfish

Flat Tire said:


> It's happening,


----------



## TieDye

Awesome. Just mailed for a flyer.


----------



## bicycle larry

TAKEN SEPTEMBER 6 2018 DESERTED AND NOTHING GOING ON !!!!!!


----------



## ricobike

bicycle larry said:


> TAKEN SEPTEMBER 6 2018 DESERTED AND NOTHING GOING ON !!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 864653
> 
> View attachment 864654



Larry, the pre-show flyer said the first day of the swap is Thursday, October 25th, not Thursday Sept, 6th.  You're too early!


----------



## catfish

Too soon.


----------



## the tinker

load up now


----------



## bicycle larry

I no its not till oct 25 . its deserted right now till the bikes and parts show up , Thursday morning no reserved spots new onwner new rules from bicycle larry


----------



## Jay81

If it's happening, I'll be there!


----------



## the tinker

Larry, Did you really drive down from Canada on the 6th?????


----------



## bicycle larry

no tinker dave I have a reel good friend in ohio that lives near there . keeps me in touch . its allways bin at the end of oct . its allways a good meet .


----------



## bicycle larry

any bicycles comeing to memory lane for sale , from bicycle larry


----------



## jungleterry

I May have a few super nice ross apollos .


----------



## catfish

bicycle larry said:


> I no its not till oct 25 . its deserted right now till the bikes and parts show up , Thursday morning no reserved spots new onwner new rules from bicycle larry




Who is the new owner?


----------



## Barto

Ok, Stupid question - where is this place (state and town please)?  I'm assuming it's within 1,000,000 miles - yes?


----------



## catfish

24516 Third Street,     Grand Rapids, OH 43522


----------



## oquinn

How do you get there?


----------



## Freqman1

oquinn said:


> How do you get there?



Load this into your GPS and start driving! 24516 Third Street,     Grand Rapids, OH 43522


----------



## catfish

oquinn said:


> How do you get there?




I drive.


----------



## Barto

Hope you drive a Hybrid!  My truck only get's 10 miles to the gal - that's what I get for adding a crazy cam, headers, cold air system and a chip!


----------



## ricobike

Todd Morfey posted this flyer to some facebook groups today.  No idea where he got it.


----------



## New Mexico Brant

oquinn said:


> How do you get there?



Last Spring I flew into Detroit Airport and rented a car; it is the closest major airport.  The year before I flew out of Cleveland.


----------



## stezell

New Mexico Brant said:


> Last Spring I flew into Detroit Airport and rented a car; it is the closest major airport.  The year before I flew out of Cleveland.



Brant are you planning on going?
Sean


----------



## New Mexico Brant

stezell said:


> Brant are you planning on going?
> Sean



I have a work conflict and cannot make it.  I'll be there in the Spring.


----------



## Freqman1

I just wonder what impact Harv's passing will have on this event? Spring? V/r Shawn


----------



## Flat Bar

It is posted on their website.          http://www.memorylane-classics.com/Events List.htm

Do you think they will have some of the inventory that was there when it was closed?
I am looking for reproduction stingray slicks.  I need a fastback, a 2.25 raised white letter, and a 2.25 raised black letter.
Am I likely to find those there?


----------



## detroitbike

Bicyclebones (Dan) on eBay is the best source for these

[/QUOTE]
Do you think they will have some of the inventory that was there when it was closed?
I am looking for reproduction stingray slicks.  I need a fastback, a 2.25 raised white letter, and a 2.25 raised black letter.
Am I likely to find those there?[/QUOTE]


----------



## bicycle larry

bring these bikes and parts to memory lane for sale . from bicycle larry oct, 25 26 I will be there vending .


----------



## John Gailey

To answer a couple questions on this thread.  Everything from the original shop has been sold.  Everything is in the hands of the people who will probably be there in October.
A special note on the current flyer.  First come first served for spaces on the 25th.  This is a new beginning (with a rich history)and new ownership.
Let the new owner know we mean business!
I'm in!


----------



## ballooney

bicycle larry said:


> bring these bikes and parts to memory lane for sale . from bicycle larry oct, 25 26 I will be there vending .
> 
> View attachment 877906
> 
> View attachment 877907
> 
> View attachment 877908
> 
> View attachment 877910
> 
> View attachment 877911




What badge is on your Columbia?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1

John Gailey said:


> To answer a couple questions on this thread.  Everything from the original shop has been sold.  Everything is in the hands of the people who will probably be there in October.
> A special note on the current flyer.  First come first served for spaces on the 25th.  This is a new beginning (with a rich history)and new ownership.
> Let the new owner know we mean business!
> I'm in!



Who is the "new owner"? V/r Shawn


----------



## bicycle larry

ballooney said:


> What badge is on your Columbia?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



it says cyclone


----------



## bicycle larry

ballooney said:


> What badge is on your Columbia?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ballooney

bicycle larry said:


> View attachment 878729




Cool badge. I’m looking for a Sterling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WES PINCHOT

TODAY OCT. 5, IS THE DAY WE REMEMBER HARV IN A MEMORIAL SERVICE!
MAY HE REST IN PIECE!


----------



## bicycle larry

any more bikes and parts and whizzers comeing to memory lane , lets see it for hand, on the cabe !!! from bicycle larry


----------



## ricobike

This was posted on Facebook concerning the show.


----------



## Kato

Just an FYI to folks flying in...........Toledo has a decent size airport    Toledo Express Airport
It's on the west side of town and only a 20-25 minute drive to Grand Rapids and the bike swap


----------



## John Gailey

Will anybody be in town on Wednesday?  Is there a local hotel that is popular with early birds who like to drink beer and perhaps get the swap started?
Don't know if camping permitted on property.


----------



## JOEL

Good thought. I assume everyone will be around wed night. I usually stay over in the next town.


----------



## bicycle larry

I will be there wednesday two , lynn and I will be staying at the mill house bed and brackfest in grand rapids ohio . they did have a nother room for wednesday night  available ..its reel handy for set up Thursday morning .


----------



## b 17 fan

I hope the weather warms up by then , 29 here this morning in central Ohio


----------



## schwinnguyinohio

Bowling Green is where I stay ,they have 3-4 big name Hotels


----------



## the tinker

Bowling Green is the place to stay. 15-20 minute drive. Call ahead and make a reservation. Check in is late afternoon.   Drive in, and go straight to M.L. and get your spot, set up, sell... and maybe buy some stuff , and "then" go to your hotel and check in, when the day is done.
Bring a tarp to cover your stuff up for the night, and secure your "spot." Nobody will take anything, because everyone in Ohio is honest, ask Bicycle Larry. Go  home from the swap. Some folks sleep in their trucks and vans on site.  The two porta-cans make it seem like home. I love the minty smell....


----------



## bicycle larry

lynn and I stay at bowling greens to , yes tinker dave is right .that's what you do . you never no , it mite be all togetter different his year .


----------



## sm2501

New Mexico Brant said:


> Last Spring I flew into Detroit Airport and rented a car; it is the closest major airport. The year before I flew out of Cleveland.




Actually Toledo is closest airport. I’ve flown into there before.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mason_man

Whizzer Paul, says Lisa from Memory Lanes will be there.


----------



## catfish

mason_man said:


> Whizzer Paul, says Lisa from Memory Lanes will be there.




Good to know.


----------



## bicycle larry

o good to here Lisa is going to be there , thanks catfish for putting this on the cabe , shes a nice lady and nos here bikes and parts from bicycle larry


----------



## b 17 fan

Is anyone on here  bringing any Whizzers for sale ? I am looking for a pacemaker or an S10


----------



## bicycle larry

good friend jeff allways has a lot of whizzer bike and parts in first picture others is ones also there two .


----------



## bicycle larry

few more .


----------



## OhioJones

Anyone bringing a four star air cycle for sale? Saw one a few months back on here and was late to the party.  Been having the itch ever since.


----------



## bicycle larry

do you have a picture OhioJones of what your looking for .


----------



## b 17 fan

I'm not sure what an air cycle is either . Sounds cool though


----------



## Freqman1

Yea I’m at a loss on that one as well. Can you post the thread? V/r Shawn


----------



## hoofhearted

..............


----------



## OhioJones

Aircycle (CWC)


----------



## catfish




----------



## JOEL

Air cycle?


----------



## bicycle larry

any more bikes and parts comeing , time is running out at memory lane .oct. 25 26 27 2018  .note some spring pictures of memory swap meet .


----------



## b 17 fan

Planning on Friday morning


----------



## jungleterry

I will be there Thursday morning with ross and others


----------



## onecatahula

Wednesday evening !


----------



## bicycle larry

WEDSDAY AFTER NOON FOR US .


----------



## Flat Tire

Loading up today and heading out tomorrow!!


----------



## bicycle larry

good same here don , see you tomorrow


----------



## b 17 fan

Leave some deals for us late comers


----------



## Tmusic

I plan to come look around Friday will have a rare old Huffy made in England with me I am trying to sell


----------



## jungleterry

Are you able to set up weds day ?thought Thursday was the start day ?


----------



## oldwhizzer

Bringing a Schwinn




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleRemus

Uncle Remus Say ......... Cherry Picking starts Wednesday and is usually done by the time Mud Cat arrives ..........LOL


----------



## mrsmith35sg

I can't make it till Saturday - what can I expect? I've never been to one of these in the bike world.


----------



## JOEL

Sitting in the side lot at 11:30 wed. Come and get it!


----------



## Freqman1

I's be expecting to see some pics of this event. Besides surfing porn you can take pics with a smart phone! V/r Shawn


----------



## b 17 fan

Freqman1 said:


> I's be expecting to see some pics of this event. Besides surfing porn you can take pics with a smart phone! V/r Shawn



You can use your phone to take pictures and not just look at them


----------



## Jay81

I see some people talking about arriving on Wednesday, however I thought the dates were firmly set, Thursday thru Saturday. 
The flyer states set up starts at 7am Thursday, with no reserved spaces.
Just because early arrival was ok before, does not mean it's ok now.
We have to remember to respect the new owner's wishes or they may not invite us back. Let's not screw up a good thing.


----------



## b 17 fan

It may be that the guys are just arriving in town getting ready for set up tomorrow . Maybe meeting up for a pre swap meet up and dinner


----------



## catfish

b 17 fan said:


> It may be that the guys are just arriving in town getting ready for set up tomorrow . Maybe meeting up for a pre swap meet up and dinner




Pre show and post show.


----------



## the tinker

Loading up the truck after I post this. See all of you there tomorrow. Here is some of the stuff I am bringing. this is pretty much the last of what is left of my parts. I was surprised I found this much.


----------



## b 17 fan

Lots of goodies there tinker , hope to be there by 10 am Friday


----------



## jungleterry

Hi guys ,made this happen first thing in the morning . Really cool bike .


----------



## catfish

jungleterry said:


> Hi guys ,made this happen first thing in the morning . Really cool bike . View attachment 889992



Very nice!


----------



## Rambler

Memory Lane bike swap meet is live and well. There was plenty of stuff to look at and some good deals as well.


----------



## the tinker

Little cool, windy and raining here this Saturday morning, but we are still selling and having fun! Come on out, it's still going on! Lots of deals because it's the last morning and it's raining and that is the best time to buy....


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER

jungleterry said:


> Hi guys ,made this happen first thing in the morning . Really cool bike . View attachment 889992



I drove this up and delivered it to Jerry. Just like to thank Lisa,She did a bang up job running this show.I did not see the cabers that i thought would show up.Someone said about 75 sellers.Thanks Again Lisa


----------



## catfish

Glad to hear it was a good show.


----------



## Oldnut

oldwhizzer said:


> Bringing a SchwinnView attachment 888699
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'm not the big schwinn guy but this in person was fantastic. Did bob Snyder end up with this ? Thanks


----------



## the tinker

Very good swap. Sold nearly everything I brought, and had lots of fun. Thank you Lisa and Dave.


----------



## bike

PIX? Thanks


----------



## bicycle larry

Oldnut said:


> I'm not the big schwinn guy but this in person was fantastic. Did bob Snyder end up with this ? Thanks



hay I am not ether , but that's a reel eye catcher !!!!!!!! from bicycle larry


----------

